# Went shopping and here's the list



## Thlian (Jul 27, 2022)

Back in the newbie booth, this is where I belong.
So something has been missing, and most certainly there will always be more.
I had a crossgrade on Kontakt6, but with K13 at €399, I thought that was a better buy. Been talking a lot about Keepforest and Devastator Breakout Pro, but decided to wait until a sale shows up. So hopefully I've made some good decisions
- Komplete 13
- Phoenix Rise, hits and whooshes from Vir2
- AVA Eminence 
- Sunset Strings and Nightfall from Realitone
- Groth from Wavelet
- Mystery Box vol.2

All on sale, the rest have to wait. I bit fort and back if I'm gonna get Spitfire Chambers strings emotions which is also on sale. I initially thought Eastwest composercloud would give me most of what I want. But I really don't like OPUS and the tidious way to change instruments.


----------



## pranic (Aug 26, 2022)

I think you made some good decisions with regards to grabbing Komplete 13 - there's a lot of great instruments within that bundle (definitely check out some of what's deeply buried in the Kontakt Factory Library). Sunset and Nightfall are great, and I can personally say how much I love Mystery Box vol 2! 

How's your journey two months on? I imagine you've had the opportunity to dig in and find some of the gems in your collection?


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Aug 27, 2022)

I think komplete 14 is just around the corner, I hope you still hit the grace period so you get it for free


----------



## Thlian (Aug 27, 2022)

pranic said:


> I think you made some good decisions with regards to grabbing Komplete 13 - there's a lot of great instruments within that bundle (definitely check out some of what's deeply buried in the Kontakt Factory Library). Sunset and Nightfall are great, and I can personally say how much I love Mystery Box vol 2!
> 
> How's your journey two months on? I imagine you've had the opportunity to dig in and find some of the gems in your collection?


I`m getting deeper and the drives are getting fuller. Not only do I now have more Spitfire libaries. Only yesterday I got Mercury. I have a soniccoture bundle, I have studio solo strings from 8Dio, Big Bang brass libraries from VSL, a ton of plugins I don`t need and a shit load of crappy sounds. I even got my hands on Soundirons Flatulus just because I`m still childish enough to laugh the crap out farts and burps. 
I am still in the progess in getting to know each and every library I have, what are bad and not. My piano lessons are on hold while I do this for some reason. Because I`m also setting up and learning Studio One as I go. 
I also got my eyes up for sound design so I have started playing with creating crazy noises just from recording av fingertap on the table. This is almost starting to get a full time job, sadly it doesn`t pay the bills so I have to go and do something in the other end of the specter for 8 hours a day.

Yup, waiting for Komplete grace period


----------



## Bee_Abney (Aug 27, 2022)

Thlian said:


> I`m getting deeper and the drives are getting fuller. Not only do I now have more Spitfire libaries. Only yesterday I got Mercury. I have a soniccoture bundle, I have studio solo strings from 8Dio, Big Bang brass libraries from VSL, a ton of plugins I don`t need and a shit load of crappy sounds. I even got my hands on Soundirons Flatulus just because I`m still childish enough to laugh the crap out farts and burps.
> I am still in the progess in getting to know each and every library I have, what are bad and not. My piano lessons are on hold while I do this for some reason. Because I`m also setting up and learning Studio One as I go.
> I also got my eyes up for sound design so I have started playing with creating crazy noises just from recording av fingertap on the table. This is almost starting to get a full time job, sadly it doesn`t pay the bills so I have to go and do something in the other end of the specter for 8 hours a day.
> 
> Yup, waiting for Komplete grace period


Your approach sounds great. Learning to use the tools is the important thing. Though it is also true that, depending on tastes and purposes, some tools are better than others.

I would say, though, that musicianship can add a huge amount to your music. Piano lessons or not, unless you are going to compose for/produce other musicians, being able to perform in a way that you find allows you to express yourself may be one of the best things to focus on.

But then, I'm a musician and imprrovisor first and foremost (which does not mean I'm any good!). I'm sure others find more satisfaction and scope for self-expression in other areas.


----------

